# Nebuta Festival 2011 - Aomori, Japan (warning pic heavy)



## Neil S. (Aug 6, 2011)

I took these last night at the annual Nebuta Festival here in Japan.

They were all taken with 7D/70-200 2.8L IS II combo, no flash, and were all Iso 320 if I remember correctly.

Some light editing was done in PS, but none were sourced from RAW files (althought I have them).

Hope you enjoy, the festival is a lot of fun and I highly recommend seeing it.

1)







2)






3)






4)






5)






6)






7)






8)






9)






10)






11)






12)






13)






14)






15)






16)






17)






18)






19)






20)






21)






22)






23)






24)






25)






26)








Neil S.


----------



## johnh2005 (Aug 6, 2011)

Holy cow that is a lot of shots!  Very nice work overall.  I think a few can stand at least a little cropping.  Very nice work.  Looks like it was a lot of fun to be there.


----------



## Neil S. (Aug 6, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> Holy cow that is a lot of shots! Very nice work overall. I think a few can stand at least a little cropping. Very nice work. Looks like it was a lot of fun to be there.



Thanks.

Heres another one.


----------

